# '88 starting problem



## weedx0 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just bought a 1988 maxima from a family friend. It was in great shape when they gave it to me, new tires, new parts, the whole deal. Lately though, I have had a couple of starting problems with it.
The first problem happened when I went to go start it for it to warm up in the morning. I could turn the key, and it would make the sound as if it was going to start, but it just won't click over or kick in. From messing with it so much, we killed the battery. So I had the battery charged all day long, and realized that the battery cables were loose, tightened them and it was all good. So that problem was fixed & the car ran fine.
Until two weeks later.....I went to go start it again in the morning and same thing. Sounds like its going to start with the whole "errrr" thing but it just doesn't want to kick over. So I bought a brand new battery. Still continued to not start. So my dad changed a fuse to the fuel pump, saying that maybe I blew a fuse. Wow, my car started. 
Story's not over, sorry but here's my main problem now. Brand new battery, everything is good, running fine. But I went to go warm my car up & it is doing EXACTLY the same thing. My dad thinks that my fuel pump is messed up and wants to replace it which is going to cost 200 dollars that I dont have. After a couple days of giving up and not working on it, waiting to get my fuel pump, my mom started it like nothing had happened at all. I was shocked! So now we are thinking that maybe there is a short somewhere. 
So I was wondering if anybody else has had a starting problem like this? Because I would like to know so I dont spend money that I dont need to.


----------

